# 4/12/18 600 at Pensacola Pier



## MiltonFisherKitchens (Mar 22, 2018)

0530: mostly flat water. Weak southerly wind. Tide at .25'+ and rising to 1.02'+ total around 2000 i believe.

Have heard and seen numerous people with pomp in hand, so trying my luck this am. Will keep updated.


----------



## Lloydcmas (Feb 20, 2018)

I was out there yesterday. It was completely dead until the wind shifted.


----------



## MiltonFisherKitchens (Mar 22, 2018)

This day had ONE snatch but broke off within 20 seconds.
Headed out tonight to Sikes. New post starting.


----------



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

ty for posting here. I don't get much love from Bob Sikes....let us know


----------



## MiltonFisherKitchens (Mar 22, 2018)

No catches on bridge YET. BUT, trying again this am. Will be there at sun-up....tenth piling.


----------



## MiltonFisherKitchens (Mar 22, 2018)

No worries brother. I need some Avalon guys to post


----------

